# PC automatically switching on



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

For the past week or so, every morning my computer has somehow started up without any apparent cause. I definitely Shut Down every night (Via the Start menu), and I'm sure that no-one comes into my room and switches it on (Why would they anyway?).

Unless the Shut Down button has somehow been altered to a duplicate of Restart, I really have no idea what is happening.

Has anyone heard of anything like this before, or what might cause it?


----------



## Fredie (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmm, I haven't heard of anything like that. Has you checked that the Power switch is sticking? It might get a bit stuck. If it bothers you (i.e. waking you up) why don't you unplug it from the mains? Other than that I'm not sure, sorry...


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

It only wakes me up if there's a CD in or the headphones or unplugged, because then I get the XP theme blaring into my room and a sound like a jet engine at unholy hours. It doesn't really bother me, it's just a bit freaky. I think I'll unplug it from the mains actually, yeah.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought it was a laptop. Unplugging should work.


----------

